# Cable guy.



## USAM 8541 (Jun 18, 2011)

Need someone to run a few cables in the attic for security cameras. The attic is large enough to stand up in. Good opportunity for someone that does side jobs.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

PM'd


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Got her done..Thanks Tom.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey, Call me when your neighbor is ready.


----------

